

10 technology mistakes - sushrutbidwai
http://brajeshwar.com/2010/tech-worlds-top-10-mistakes-series-ii

======
sdfx
As with lists like these, the selection is always subjective. What about the
XBox360 red ring issues? Also, I'd include Google's Buzz/Wave before I'd put
Beacon on the list (Number 8). But everyone evaluates these "mistakes"
differently.

